# Games for Halloween!!!!



## keine (Sep 11, 2010)

Its almost time......I love Halloween and I love games that help. System doesn't matter, as you'll see here in a minute. I gear more towards...spooky....but to each their own.

*Resident Evil 1 Remake*: (GC) Numero Uno. Great spooky classic zombie game made great on the gamecube. A must play even for wimps like me who tend to stay away from scary things.

*Luigi's Mansion*: (GC)

*Resident Evil Outbreak* (PS2)

*They Hunger* Series of mods for Half Life 1 are truly incredible, and must be played by anyone who likes a good mod. Scary, creepy, great atmosphere. Everyone around you has turned, even the authorities. A great mod and highly recommended. Easily 2-3 hours of awesome playing.







*RE1 and RECO levels for SvenCoop*(A mod for Half-Life 1). They are built around the Resident Evil series and are alot of fun to play with a bunch of people on the internet. Very spooky I think. Survival horror coop is great fun. I wish it would be hosted more often, especially now that Sven 4.5 is out

*Half-Life 1 mod Swiss Cheese Halloween 2002.* I enjoyed playing this mod. Kind of a spoof on all the horror out there. The TV's playing Scream and Excorcist music in the houses is awesome. The levels are also decked out with lots of fall colors. Not huge production value, but very fun nontheless. Recommended.

*Resident Evil Outbreak 1 & 2* for the PS2 are other great examples of survival horror coop. I find them extremely entertaining.

*Dead Rising* (360) ---Definately instills some dread in me, nothing really frightening.Well, the bosses are pretty f'ed up.

*Resident Evil 4* (GC)----An absolute must play. Very spooky.

*Ocean Hotel Level from Vampire Bloodlines*. It is probably the most atmospheric level I have ever played. Probably the best level I've ever played period. It is extremely spooky and should not be missed. Heck, Vampire Bloodlines shouldn't be missed period. The entire games is soaked in atmosphere, and I would love to be playing it in the days prior to Halloween. It's an awesome game. Nobody should miss it.
Its relative to Deus Ex in gameplay, simply incredible. If you overlook the flaws (Or Patch It), its really a great game.









*
Eternal Darkness* for the Gamecube, since I never got around to it ever. It is a spooky game I've heard.

*Thief 3* for the Xbox has *"The Cradle"* level which is a great one. The game overall is a great game with a pretty good helping of atmosphere.

*Banjo Kazooie Halloween Level*. Nostalgia plus Halloween. WIN!

I'm just trying to get that spooky October feeling again, like I had when I was a kid. Please help me out. I really enjoy this topic.


----------



## keine (Sep 17, 2010)

bump.


----------



## keine (Oct 6, 2010)

I found this: 
http://www.gohastings.com/browse/GAME/Ne/2...+4294939551.uts
I like that.

Humor me.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 6, 2010)

I liked The Nightmare Before Christmas for GBA, and if you like the movie, it's a cute game. Not one of the best, but great for halloween.


----------



## keine (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.videogamecritic.net/halloween.htm

one of the best compilation's on the web I've found. I believe that the author is missing a whole bunch at the end however. ehh, maybe not. The list contains both X grade horror and spooky type of stuff.
He also excludes all portable systems.

I think he could expand too. It doesn't have to be an entire game of scary.

It could be one level for example ie. Vampire Bloodlines.

Or lighthearted "autumn" themes ie. Banjo Kazooie's level (i forget what it was called.)

Thought of possibly another:

*Adams Family* SFC


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 8, 2010)

Although being eastern culture based games, I would recommend Fatal Frame series. Fatal Frame 3 is the best.


----------



## keine (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been scraping the internet lately:
Found a thread with quite a bit of input:
http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlaySta...46234918/page/4
The recommends include *Resident Evil 1-5, Medieval, Fatal Frame, Silent Hill, Costume Quest, Demon's Soul, and Red Dead Redemption Zombie DLC.*

*Costume Quest* will most likely be incredible. I'll be playing that this month for sure.
I will probably also check out 
*Demon's Soul*

I've also been waiting to play Red Dead Redemption after I got wind of the *Undead Nightmare* DLC. So, I'll probably also be trying to get that in. I think Red Dead Redemption w/ ghosts/zombies from the get go, will be alot more fun.




Amazon.com has a halloween page up too. I didn't know that Heavy Rain had anything to do w/ Halloween. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=U...ocId=1000608491

Also of note:

*Ghostbusters (Wii/360/PS3)* - In my halloween movies (another thread entirely.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'll be watching Ghostbusters. The perfect! complement.
*Folklore* (PS3) - Watched a video review, think it might apply.
*Clive Barker's The Undying* (PC) -I played parts of this. Incredible atmosphere and story setup. I thought it should have stuck w/ the real world..and not that other world. Never finished it.


----------



## Goli (Oct 11, 2010)

Clock Tower, link on my siggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tigeredwards (Oct 14, 2010)

this is a wonderful game, i love it


----------



## Inunah (Oct 16, 2010)

got any i can play on my pc? i hate flash games except for robot unicorn attack....

my computer isn't powerful enough to play penumbra, call of cthulhu, silent hill 3, or a gamecube/wii emu.


----------



## keine (Oct 16, 2010)

half life 1 w/ they hunger isn't very intense. that game is modified quake 2 engine....should be playable.
clive barker's the undying (pc) is modified unreal 1 tech.....thats pretty safe.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 17, 2010)

i would say fatal frame. any of em.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 17, 2010)

typing of the dead.

end of thread.

actually, american mcgee's alice is a nice one, very dark themed and quite haunting if you have a good pair of headphones.

resident evil 4 wasn't spooky at all. the gore of the parasites in the later parts of the games (like when they explode out of their heads) was a little creepy and there were some slightly scary foes but it was more of an action game instead of a horror one. mind you it's an absolutely great game and should be played a lot but as a scary game it doesn't really rank up there.

silent hill games are supposed to be terrifying. so is stalker.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 17, 2010)

Splatterhouse!!!
*The first one on  the TG-16* and not 2 & 3 on the Genesis. I mean 2 & 3 are good but they don't have the same scary feeling as the first one.

Also, there's a part in the game were you're gonna scream "oh my fucking god it's marilyn manson!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


Spoiler


----------



## Bulit (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't forget the Dementium series for ds.


----------



## keine (Oct 17, 2010)

Found a new mod for HL1. (I know, I'm obsessive w/ my HL1)
Play it by yourself or play it  online via Sven Coop.
*Afraid of Monsters (PC HL1 Mod)*
Its great.
For effect. 


Spoiler


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 17, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> Found a new mod for HL1. (*I know, I'm obsessive w/ my HL1*)



Oh, you're not the only one.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 17, 2010)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia 
I really like the menu, and the game has a great atmosphere as well.  It sets the mood well for Halloween.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

I could only say Dementium 2 (Staring at the cover is scary enough)

For movies I always watch Zombieland, it's a classic


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2010)

Splatterhouse: Wanpaku Graffiti


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 17, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Splatterhouse: Wanpaku Graffiti


For an axe-wielding dead guy and his necrophiliac girlfriend, they're so cute! X3


----------



## keine (Oct 20, 2010)

Wanted to clock in on *Ghostbusters (360)*
If you are a Ghostbusters nut (like I am) you will LOVE this game. It truly is as great or better than a third movie. The story arc is consuming, linking in very nicely with all that other Ghostuster fan knowledge you have. The voice work is THE best part.
Yes the character models do look a little "off." However, the inclusion of so much stuff from the movies including music, just makes this so sweet.
Some levels are downright spooky. Graphics are very well done. Blasting everything apart with the proton accelerator in an attempt to catch that ghost, just feels SO right. So very GhostBusters "I did that, I did that, That's my fault."  The story will drive you along and the script is incredibly well done, possibly better than Ghostbusters 2.
Lighting effects are very well done. Lightening in the last level or anytime you get to use your flashlight, is a real joy. Check out the Sedgewick Hotel return visit kitchen, with the levitating pots and pans W/ the flashlight. Wow. At times, this story becomes much more scary than the original movie sets, comparatively speaking. Oh! and its hilarious.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (NES), guaranteed to give you nightmares and scar you for life.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 20, 2010)

No one ever play F.E.A.R?

Yes... playing the game will fuck your mind..






EDIT: almost forgot Penumbra. I think it is scarier than F.E.A.R... Play penumbra without being scared once and i give you a medal


----------



## keine (Oct 21, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> No one ever play F.E.A.R?
> 
> *Yes... playing the game will fuck your mind..*


Concur. Great! game w/ some SOLID shooting, if you can take the ALMA sections. (I tried, I can't)
Costume Quest is out....reviews are so so. I'll be checking it out here soon.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 22, 2010)

keine said:
			
		

> half life 1 w/ they hunger isn't very intense. that game is modified quake 2 engine....should be playable.
> clive barker's the undying (pc) is modified unreal 1 tech.....thats pretty safe.


Quake 2 engine? Tried Quake 2 before, my PC couldn't run it... So Half Life 1 mods are out of the question.

I haven't tried The Undying yet.. I just might. The graphics seem low enough for my computer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Though that's what I said about Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth, and that ended up not working.


----------



## keine (Oct 26, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Splatterhouse: Wanpaku Graffiti


I watched this. Its awesome!


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 26, 2010)

you forgot the new minecraft update


----------



## demigod198 (Oct 26, 2010)

Luigi's mansion!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol just kidding...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 26, 2010)

Dementium! One of the popular ones


----------



## keine (Oct 27, 2010)

demigod198 said:
			
		

> Luigi's mansion!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats totally valid and why I recommended it.
Fatal Frame and Silent Hill for the horror apt.
Luigi's Mansion and Costume Quest for the not so hardcore. (me)

I got into Demon's Souls a little ways, and that game has some serious ominous moods in it. However, it would take a large chunk of dedicated time to enjoy. I died after spending 25 minutes working on a level. BACK! to the start of the level I went. Ouch. However, I have a feeling that this kind of difficulty will be worth it.

Oh crap. Almost forgot. Heres a good one.

*Dead Space Extraction. Wii.*
Play by yourself or with a friend. (I suggest, with a friend.)


----------



## keine (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't really care thats its not Halloween! I'm gonna keep on adding! Can't wait for Halloween 2011

*Haunt* for Kinect & *Xbox 360*.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEpervBHz2w[/youtube]
I will! buy a Kinect just for this game if it turns out to be "spooky" and fun. 

*Amnesia: Dark Descent. PC*

Looks f'ing brilliant. I would be way to scared to play it.


----------



## keine (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as we are talking about Halloween games....lets do game music to.

Found this *incredible* link for music.

Halloween Game Music


----------



## keine (Sep 12, 2011)

It's coming. again. HALLOWEEN IS APPROACHING!

Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2. Fall/Bee and Haunted House levels. 

I'm going to try play *Shadows of the Damned* this year.

*Dark Souls*
This is going to incredible. 360 gets it this time. October release!

Your favorite MMO!

*Resident Evil 3 and 4* (XBLA/PSN) remakes.

Some other links:
http://www.gamepro.com/article/features/21...-for-halloween/

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20020874-1.html


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

No one has said Amnesia: The Dark Descent?

Considered by many to be the scariest game ever made. Grown men piss themselves with fear. When the Potato Sack thing for Portal 2 was coming out and Amnesia was with it, everybody who got it played every game a lot EXCEPT Amnesia because they couldn't deal with how scary it is.

EDIT: Oh, I didn't see that.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *No one has said Amnesia: The Dark Descent?*
> 
> Considered by many to be the scariest game ever made. Grown men piss themselves with fear. When the Potato Sack thing for Portal 2 was coming out and Amnesia was with it, everybody who got it played every game a lot EXCEPT Amnesia because they couldn't deal with how scary it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2011)

keine, did you just quadruple bump your own topic? Seriously, wtf. Have some patience!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2011)

For Resident Evil 4, I'd recommend you make it the new 360/PS3 version coming out. Same game, with all of the bonus features along with updated graphics. For only $20, it's not a bad deal.

As for horror games... I've never played it, but apparently the game (an adventure game from the 90's, I think) of Harlan Ellison's I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream is supposed to be pretty terrifying. I have been looking into giving it a go; has anyone else here tried it.

Even if the game isn't good, the short story is definitely worth checking out. Now THAT is how you write horror.


----------



## Undiscovered.Lin (Sep 21, 2011)

keine said:
			
		

> Its almost time......I love Halloween and I love games that help. System doesn't matter, as you'll see here in a minute. I gear more towards...spooky....but to each their own.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...



May I add? (I don't intend to visit this post often but I passed by on what looks like a good post here's my thoughts!)

1.) A mission in Fable III - Involving 'Black-Children Ghosts' this scares the 'bee-jeebers' out of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.) Haunting Ground (PS2) Didn't read your post (In depth) so I don't know if it is on there.

3.) Fallout 3 (360) Not the game but trekking through and finding a group of crazy-raging Raiders!

There is loads but I only play Zombie Games, COD, Halo, Mass Effect, Sims and GTA and those sort of games... but I might give these games a whirl.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 25, 2011)

The Halloween map on TF2.


----------



## kevan (Sep 25, 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Penumbra Series

There you go any games you play after that wont be scary at all =D


----------



## prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

Depending on the release (XSEED hopes for a halloween release), Corpse Party.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJjDE_yyBZM[/youtube]


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 25, 2011)

The Grinder's coming!
[youtube]lAbgAIE0Dqg[/youtube]
Wii


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 25, 2011)

Black Mesa: Source.

I can only hope, though.


----------



## Necron (Sep 26, 2011)

Obscure (PS2), Obscure 2 (PS2, Wii), Fatal Frame I-III (PS2), Project Zero/Fatal Frame 4 (Wii)
mmmm... can't think of anything else

Are American McGee's Alice and Alice: Madness Returns scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ? I would want to have a PS3 to try those out.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 30, 2011)

Typing of the Dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PC/Dreamcast/PS2/Arcade


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

[youtube]BKdNVUyddC4[/youtube]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 2, 2011)

1) [NDS] Nanashi no Game - It's getting a fan translation that'll most likely be released within the month, probably before Halloween.
2) [NDS] Nanashi no Game ME - No fan translation yet, but it'll probably be started after Nanashi no Game's translation is released.
3) [PC, Linux, Mac OSX] Amnesia: The Dark Descent
4) [PC, Xperia Play] Minecraft - Certain parts of the game, such as the cave and Nether exploration, are really nerve-wracking and can put anyone on edge.
5) [PC] Lost Silver (Hidden) - This is based on a creepy story about a strange Pokemon Silver hack.
6) [NDS] Pokemon Ghost Black ReTold - This is a homebrew for a creepy story about a strange Pokemon Red or Blue hack.
7) [PS3, 360] The Darkness
8) [360] Alan Wake
9) [PC, PSX, Mac OSX] Diablo
10) [PC, Mac, Mac OSX] Diablo II
11) [PC, Mac OSX] Diablo III
12) [NDS] Dementium: The Ward
13) [NDS] Dementium II
14) [PC, Mac OSX, Linux] Penumbra: Overture
15) [PC, Mac OSX, Linux] Penumbra: Black Plague
16) [PC, Mac OSX, Linux] Penumbra: Requiem - This is an expansion to Penumbra: Black Plague


----------



## keine (Oct 19, 2011)

The idea of spooky/scary minecraft is fascinating to me.
http://www.minecraft...t-evil-mansion/

I scour the internet for lists but I liked these three particularly. Mostly because its not a very hard core list but rather lighthearted. First one is rather extensive. I like the Doom 2 recommendation.
http://www.videogame...r-any-night.htm
This one is lighthearted.
http://www.blistered...-for-halloween/
This one is interesting as it has a modern and old school section
http://www.jamesindi...-for-halloween/

The Castlevania I've been playing is Rondo of Blood. The soundtrack is to die for.
Steam should be having a halloween sale here soon. Hopefully there come some great picks out of that too.

Play*ing Dark Souls and damn is it mentally draining. Sucks the life right out of you.
Only a couple more weeks. Gotta get cracking. I'm not feeling it yet, unfortunately. Kids have all the fun.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

Try the Skeetendo Haloween hack.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, since I'm a horror games lover, I'll post some, also, for me games with guns and all that shizz aren't scary, you can kill them so where's the fear in that? Anyway, here's my horror games list (all names have links to trailers of the game or similar vids):

Amnesia: The Dark Descent - A rather recent game that came out last year, I waited for so long for it to come out, and I wasn't dissapointed, this game actually scarred the crap out of me, in this game you don't shoot, you dont kill, all you can do is run and hide... Also, this game as a mechanism that if you stay in dark places for too long, you'll start to hallucinate and get headaches so you gotta control the matches you find and the oil for the lanterns. If you want a horror game with good graphics and that can scare the shizz outta most people, try this one out (dont forget the headphones and no lights for the best experience).

Asylum - Well, nothing much I can say about this one since it still hasn't come out, however, it says it's comming out this year so who knows? Might come out this Halloween
Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut - The only horror games where you can fight monsters that I like, is Silent Hill, I own all the games in the series, but this one is my fave, I actually received this game as an offer when I bought a PC (it was around the same time the game came out, so I guess 10 years ago or so) also, I mention the Directors Cut version because it's the only one I have and I read it has more stuff than the other one. =3

Well, I'll edit later with more games, gotta leave for now


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 19, 2011)

Freeware
Yume nikki - http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/YumeNikki
.flow* - http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/DotFlow
Time Fcuk* - http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/511754
Ao Oni - http://vargaschild.deviantart.com/art/How-to-install-Ao-Oni-6-22-211342416
Bright in the screen - http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/469443

retail
Haunting ground* - PS2
Deadly premonition - xbox 360
fatal frame 4 - wii
The binding of isaac - PC/steam
Mother 3 - GBA
_Soul Nomad*_ - PS2
_I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream*_ - PC > dosbox
LSD - PS1


----------



## impizkit (Oct 19, 2011)

Going classic here with Medievil for PS1 also on PSN. Loved that game.


----------



## Langin (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 20, 2011)

When I think Halloween games I think scare the shit out of you games, so I would advise;
- Penumbra Trilogy
- Amnesia
- Nanashi No Game
- Catherine
- Alice: Madness Returns


----------



## Balee56 (Oct 20, 2011)

HotD
Monster Party


----------



## keine (Sep 29, 2012)

On Monday its October again, and once again, I feverishly want to get in the Halloween mood aided through gaming.

On my immediate radar.

*Resident Evil 6* What could possibly be a better gift for Halloween. If I only use one game this October for mood, this will be it.
Demon Souls (work on it some more this year)
The fantastic HL1 mod, *Cry of Fear*, complete with coop. Its really fantastic. Done by the same people who did Afraid of Monsters.
I might give Telltale's Walking Dead series a go since its got quite a bit of critical acclaim.
I've seen mention of the Slender Man series of mods/games, and I would like to try that, in its original form, upcoming Source engine mod, or new full blown release later.

I keep building this list and thread as I really enjoy this topic. I'm watching new feeds like N4G very readily this year for articles on Halloween games that pop up this time of year.
OH! In the last year *Lone Survivor *came out.  What a fantastic game even if I've only played a bit of it. However, I have listened to the soundtrack many times through and its splendid.
Game Informer this month also mentioned DayZ, Slender, Cry of Fear, and Amnesia in a section this month entitled "Rare Scares"
Crap! One more!. *The Secret World*. I bought a retail package for 50$ and got burned as it came to Steam shortly after. I haven't redeemed my key yet, but played Beta qutie a bit. I think I'll use my month for October!

I'm interested in trying to find some GOG.com mixes for Halloween, as well as very excited to see what indieroyale's Halloween Bundle will entail


Finding that installation on a remote part of some remote planet in Mass Effect 1 only to find it was full of HUSKS!

Cool link I found courtesy of N4G.
http://www.minifortr...tendo-consoles/

Another cool link:
http://www.fmvmagazine.com/?p=12062


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

Off the top of my head (aside from the ones already listed), the hotel missions in Super Mario Sunshine. The Pumpkin/ghost-themed levels in Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic Heroes, and Shadow the Hedgehog. Can't think of much else.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't believe you peoples forgot Black OPS Zombies


----------



## ilman (Oct 1, 2012)

Slender, SCP-173, SCP-087, pretty scary games.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2012)

ilman said:


> Slender, SCP-173, SCP-087, pretty scary games.



I haven't played SCP-173 or SCP-087, so at best, you're 2 for 3 here.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 1, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> 8) [360] Alan Wake


Just wanted to say, that if possible get the PC version, its much better.
Its sequel(ish?) American Nightmare is also available, so if you can, get that on PC as well. American Nightmare is not as good as the original Alan Wake IMO, but it can still be fun :3

EDIT:
Just noticed how old the topic and the post I quoted is. Sorry about that >>;


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for Half-Life mod, They Hunger when it comes to Halloween.

I don't really get freaked by video games at all, the only time I felt scared is when I play the last world of Super Mario Bros 3 on a actual NES...scariest game ever...fucking moles.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 4, 2012)

If you like Pokémon, why not try out the Skeetendo Haloween hack?
Not much of a difference from the original game, but hey.


----------



## keine (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd like to bump this thread. I hope I don't get in trouble for this. Its a thread I like to add to every year.  October is in about a week!

Games I'd like to mention this year right off the bat. 

Gone Home. PC. Certain parts of the game are very inline with spooky Halloween vibe. Plus the game oozes atmosphere. An incredible experience. For anyone who enjoys atmosphere, you'd really like this game. Also if you don't mind interactive storytelling. 

Luigi's Mansion 2 on 3DS. I liked the feel of the original a bit more, but this one is great too. The ring tone on Luigi's DS is fantastic. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf on 3DS. Animal Crossing can fit any season and provide a bit of nostalgic atmosphere, including Halloween.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

keine said:


> I'd like to bump this thread. I hope I don't get in trouble for this. Its a thread I like to add to every year.  October is in about a week!
> 
> Games I'd like to mention this year right off the bat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bump, actually. This reminds me I need to make a "Halloween playlist," as well.

For me, Luigi's Mansion is definitely on the list. I'll have to think of some others.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2013)

keine said:


> Gone Home. PC. Certain parts of the game are very inline with spooky Halloween vibe. Plus the game oozes atmosphere. An incredible experience. For anyone who enjoys atmosphere, you'd really like this game. Also if you don't mind interactive storytelling.


 

Only if you find lesbians spooky.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2013)

You got a Halloween demo of Loco Roco for PSP.
Dunno if it's relevant or not.


----------



## keine (Sep 22, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Thanks for the bump, actually. This reminds me I need to make a "Halloween playlist," as well.
> 
> For me, Luigi's Mansion is definitely on the list. I'll have to think of some others.


Would be interested in anything you come up with. As you can see, I have been at it for awhile.


----------



## keine (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm going to work on my list again.
Always intrested in what others have. What has come out in the past couple years.
Just trying to feel October again and Halloween again.



I just played a portion of *What Remains of Edith Finch*. I have a serious soft spot for high atmosphere storytelling, often found in Walking Simulators. I know some people will be disapprove but it was fantastic. Fantastic! ode to Fall and Halloween.








*Luigi's Mansion 3* should also be excellent this year, if a bit late in the month.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 7, 2019)

Layers of Fear is great and there's a sequel out now too


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 7, 2019)

The MediEvil remake will be releasing on PS4 on October 25th, just in time for Halloween. It's selling for the reasonable price of $29.99 as well.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 13, 2019)

all silent hill game and Dino Crises.


----------

